# Dean's new A3, new pics P2



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

I know, hardly exciting for you but it is for me! Here it is in all its very tall glory! I haven't had the chance to take some proper photos so these will have to do for now, I'll take some more tomorrow if I can get out before the sun goes down...




























Shopping list so far is.....

Lowering
RNS-E Sat Nav
Cruise
Leather 3 spoke steering wheel (have you felt how awful the standard one is?)
Optics Grille
Arm Rest

this is going to be an expensive relationship :crying:


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

looks good, do like the white with rs6s
enjoy 8)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Very Nice 8)

Which model is it Dean? You going to show it to us at next month's meet?


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> Very Nice 8)
> 
> Which model is it Dean? You going to show it to us at next month's meet?


It's a (COUGH) 1.9tdi special edition (COUGH), couldn't afford a proper one 

I'll be there if I'm not on the late shifts that week, I'll find out tomorrow and post in the events section.


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

YOGIBEAR said:


> looks good, do like the white with rs6s
> enjoy 8)


Cheers, I was going to opt for the new RS4's but with the discs being so small it makes it look a little cheap!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

nice one

awesome pics, even you say not very good


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

DeanTT said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Very Nice 8)
> ...


Nothing wrong with the 1.9TDi, If you had said 1.6FSi then that would have been bad. I had a 1.9TDi A6 loan car from Southampton Audi and it went so well I thought it was the old 2.5TDi engine.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

stunning car mate, wish you best of luck with it.... look forward to seeing it in the flesh when you eventually come down here! 

Does Wak inspire you at all Dean? Cant help thinking it shares alot of the same characteristics as his TT


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> stunning car mate, wish you best of luck with it.... look forward to seeing it in the flesh when you eventually come down here!


Cheers. I still haven't had the stuff through, I will come over as soon as I get it I promise!!



Adam TTR said:


> Does Wak inspire you at all Dean? Cant help thinking it shares alot of the same characteristics as his TT


What, like the colour?


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Love it, i nearlybrought the S3 in white, it is a stunning colour and the wheels


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Dean as you have a rns-e sat nav unit have a look at this.
its a us site but lots of info with a lot of uk based users. There are a few in the uk who will retro fit the rns-e options like bluetooth, tv etc etc.
have a look
http://www.navplus.us/forum/index.php
fraser


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

DeanTT said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > Does Wak inspire you at all Dean? Cant help thinking it shares alot of the same characteristics as his TT
> ...


....and the wheels.....


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> ....and the wheels.....


I thought he was on different ones? But no, not inspired by Wak although I can see where your coming from!


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Looks great, the chunkier wheels suit it better than RS4s I reckon.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Looks great Dean.
Iam looking forward to seeing it at the next local meet, if you get to change your shift.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Looks like an S3.

Spray the mirrors Silver, or even black


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Good thinking Tosh - gloss black mirrors would look great.


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

I got mega bored today and decided to shoot some pics as it were clean....



















It's settled on the lower springs now and looks much better for it!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Nice pic's Dean, and the A3 looks great in white.
Feel free to show us more :wink:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

looks ace

wish you were closer as would really like some lessons in photography and learn to use my nikon d40.

i also wish i had a decent computer which can handle photoshop


----------

